# IBM Personal Computer 300 GL



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi, I have a IBM 300 GL and it is making a beep sound. It makes 1 beep with a short delay, then 3 quick beeps followed by another shortly delay, and finally one more quick beep. This pattern may even be just known as 5 quicks beeps (I'm not sure).

I am also unable to see anything on my monitor. What do the beeps mean?
Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

1-3-1 beeps from a Phoenix BIOS indicates a RAM refresh verification failure 
(sounds like it may be faulty RAM)

That is if the device actually uses a Phoenix BIOS, however.


----------



## edro 69 (Jan 26, 2006)

It could be simply that the ram is not pressed down in position. Ed


----------

